
The Coming Mental Health Crisis as Remote Working Surges - RickJWagner
https://www.ozy.com/the-new-and-the-next/the-coming-mental-health-toll-on-remote-workers
======
idoby
I know plenty of people whose mental health was damaged in the office by
spending all day with people who don't care about each other. In the best
case, they'll be cordial and professional. The worse cases are much worse. And
they'll forget about you the minute you leave the company.

Personally, I'd prefer to spend my day at home and go out to meet actual
friends and family after work.

Modern office work is not the default state of humanity, let's not pretend
otherwise. I bet a lot of people would be happier with a modern version of
farming their own land and spending time with friends and family.

------
OneGuy123
"The research was conducted by OFFICE SUPPLY COMPANY Viking"

~~~
mikestew
Care to elaborate on why you think this is important to the discussion? I'll
assume you mean to point out some kind of ill intent, but man, even at my most
conspiratorial I'm coming up empty.

~~~
kyleee
I'd say the source of any research is an interesting data point without
assuming additional intent

------
joezydeco
If you're a parent trying to work from home while simultaneously keeping one
or multiple children occupied and/or working on their own schoolwork, the
mental stress is magnified. And it's not going away any time soon.

------
m4r35n357
I suspect any mental health issues are far more likely to do with the virus,
and lockdown.

------
aml183
I'm actually hosting a webinar today on this very topic if interested:
[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/101595382524](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/101595382524)

------
robotnikman
I feel like we have already been in a mental health crisis for at least the
last few decades, or at least it has steadily declined amongst the general
population

